# Gutters leaking with drip edge. Help!



## JakAHearts (Apr 20, 2010)

Im not a genius but Id start with cleaning those things out.


----------



## hansmike (Jan 31, 2010)

Pretend they're clean and flow properly like they normally do. Its not a problem with overflowing - Verified during last HEAVY rain.


----------



## seeyou (Dec 12, 2008)

during rain (especially heavy rain), a lot of water gets behind my gutters. It would appear like the water flows to the edge of the shingles, rolls up underneath and flows down the drip edge which is flush with the fascia, going behind the gutters. 

It looks to me like the gutters are standing proud of the fascia. I'm not familiar with the hangers used here.

The solution I see (I often have to do this with half round gutters) is to get a "Z" channel fabricated that will slip behind the drip edge flange, extend almost horizontally far enough to clear the back of the gutter, and then down into the gutter. 

If I were re-roofing and saw this, I'd extend the shingles a little further past the drip edge.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

seeyou said:


> ... were re-roofing and saw this, I'd extend the shingles a little further past the drip edge.


Could you install a strip of new shingle along the entire edge, under the last existing shingle and overhanging the gutter more?

Adding perhaps just one inch to the overhang. Enough to clear the existing roof edge so it acts as the new primary drip edge.

Glued its entire length instead of in spots, to minimize water roll up between *it* and the last existing shingle.


----------



## Reasoned (Oct 10, 2010)

Amazing pics! Looks just like our house. (1944) same issues, same hangers.
Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Michael Thomas (Jan 27, 2008)

Drip edge extender: 

http://www.egutter.com/s.nl/it.A/id.484/.f?sc=10&category=-110&sc=10&category=-110

is a stock item a most roofing supply houses.


----------

